# Suki - Color change?



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Well i clipped Suki, i kinda regret it, it didnt come out as i imagined it would, when it grows again she is deffo going to a groomer, lol

But her color is so so different to how it was before i clipped her, what color would you say she was now? i think in a few months you might not even see the phantom markings.. 

But i dont mind i still think she is gorgeous.

Before so much better with longer hair 









After





























Thanks for looking, sorry about the picture quality of the recent pics

x


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Heres just a shot of her back


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I think she still looks beautiful! Her color is so unique you really can't go wrong!  Are you worried she'll fade out to a more solid color? Her back does look a lot lighter doesn't it.... the more I learn about Spoo's the more I'm finding that color is a big guessing game!! No one really knows! lol


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I think she looks beautiful. I think you are disappointed because she looks different than you are used to seeing her. It also looks like you did a great job grooming her too. I love her color. She looks shimmery.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet her phantom markings will lighten up too, so you'll still have markings, just maybe a more apricot and cream when she's older? That's my guess, poodle are so unpredictable sometimes!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, she certainly does look different but she is still very beautiful.
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Suki is still sweet looking!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

i Think she looks lovely and BFF is right, you are just a little shocked at how different the color is. 

You sound like me when I clipped Saleen shorter the first time. She was almost black on her body and then the hair closer to her skin was a much lighter silver. I cried. LoL. It was a little shocking. Not only was her adorable puppy fuzz gone but she was a different color. I wasn't expecting such a drastic change I suppose.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would say she is a Silver Beige Phantom & will most likely get lighter. I think she looks adorable and you did a pretty good job!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

My guess she will clear like silvers do, and be that light color once she's older. You can kinda tell in some pics how the darker "red" is on the ends of the hair and not at the base.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i think its amazing how much her color is changing,  cant wait to see how she will end up


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the way it looks like she has a 'widow's peak'.


----------

